# SW Promar 200 Coverage Issues



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

I have been a long time fan of the Promar 200 line from Sherwin Williams. Ever since they added the new blue labels I have noticed big issues with coverage. The largest issue I noticed is the cut in lines around the edging do not cover completely. Also, on the last job I finished the walls did not even cover with the roller completely. These are not ultra deep finishes (I use 200 Zero and am ok with that product). Usually the sheen is eggshell and the biggest problems are with the white bases. For those of you who pay attention, the VOC content on the can is now lower by a few points than the older white cans. What have they changed? My theory would be they added water, but I cannot say without confirmation from SW directly. Any thoughts out there?


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Which colors?
How many coats?

Deep tone and even mid tone can cause coverage issues depending on the color tint used.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

I haven't had a problem with coverage on two coats in white bases.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

WisePainter said:


> Which colors?
> How many coats?
> 
> Deep tone and even mid tone can cause coverage issues depending on the color tint used.


We always use two coats. Obviously the ultra deep tones are put into 200 Zero. I have problems with colors all over the board. Whites, Off whites, and midtones. Although the deep base seems to be thicker and covers better than white bases. The semi-gloss white is one of the worst I have ever used.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> I haven't had a problem with coverage on two coats in white bases.


Flat white on ceilings still has excellent coverage. Semi-gloss white(mostly used on trim or doors) is one of the worst coverage paints I have ever seen.


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Yeah not a great choice for trim paint in my opinion


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> Flat white on ceilings still has excellent coverage. Semi-gloss white(mostly used on trim or doors) is one of the worst coverage paints I have ever seen.





Julian&co said:


> Yeah not a great choice for trim paint in my opinion


Yeah, I'd never really consider it for trim, unless it was a job I shouldn't really be doing in the first place...


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Yeah, I'd never really consider it for trim, unless it was a job I shouldn't really be doing in the first place...


I agree with you on that. I prefer sw proclassic or bm impervo for trimwork, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Maybe I'll try solo as a cheaper trim alternative.


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> I agree with you on that. I prefer sw proclassic or bm impervo for trimwork, but sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do. Maybe I'll try solo as a cheaper trim alternative.


Definatly solo , which I feel is a superior product anyways


----------



## RaleighPainter (Jun 13, 2011)

Why cut corners on interior trim paints, especially repaints, a gallon or two go a long long way.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Yeah, would never consider 200 on trim. I have recently used the 0 voc acrylic pro industrial from SW and liked how quickly it set up, and has great adhesion. We were just rolling flush doors though, not super high end. The solo was nice but didn't cover great. Have been using Advance a lot lately, for brush and roll trim. Still haven't sprayed it. A 1/4 roller makes it look sprayed. Nice.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

Damon T said:


> Yeah, would never consider 200 on trim. I have recently used the 0 voc acrylic pro industrial from SW and liked how quickly it set up, and has great adhesion. We were just rolling flush doors though, not super high end. The solo was nice but didn't cover great. Have been using Advance a lot lately, for brush and roll trim. Still haven't sprayed it. A 1/4 roller makes it look sprayed. Nice.


Thanks for the input. Sad to hear your words about solo coverage. Lately, it seems to me that nothing in the SW line covers very well. All I want is a paint that can guarantee full coverage in two coats. Benjamin Moore Aura is so costly, though...


----------



## pinchegordo (Jul 3, 2011)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> Thanks for the input. Sad to hear your words about solo coverage. Lately, it seems to me that nothing in the SW line covers very well. All I want is a paint that can guarantee full coverage in two coats. Benjamin Moore Aura is so costly, though...


I don't know about brush only I always spray all my trim and on production it's one coat coverage over primed wood ... I have heard several times from contractors that they thought I was using oil enamel because it looks so nice, also one of the best things about solo is its an enamel and drys very quickly , which means I can shoot trim let it cure up over night and mask it the next morning to shoot walls


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

pinchegordo said:


> I don't know about brush only I always spray all my trim and on production it's one coat coverage over primed wood ... I have heard several times from contractors that they thought I was using oil enamel because it looks so nice, also one of the best things about solo is its an enamel and drys very quickly , which means I can shoot trim let it cure up over night and mask it the next morning to shoot walls


Very nice. Shooting solo on trim it is.


----------



## aaapaintingcolorado (Dec 17, 2011)

I officially would like to end this thread. Sherwin Williams contacted me with the MSDS info of the old Promar and the new Promar cans. They have removed some titanium dioxide and replaced it with an acrylic resin which has reduced its coverage capabilities. No water has been added, but coverage has suffered due to reduction of the titanium dioxide. Time to change to a new product - maybe superpaint and/or 200 zero. Problem officially resolved.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Sher-win or sure-lose!


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> Thanks for the input. Sad to hear your words about solo coverage. Lately, it seems to me that nothing in the SW line covers very well. All I want is a paint that can guarantee full coverage in two coats. Benjamin Moore Aura is so costly, though...


Might cost more than your SW but it might prove worthwhile in the end - good coverage and nice finished product. What's the value of a great finish worth to you ?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> Thanks for the input. Sad to hear your words about solo coverage. Lately, it seems to me that nothing in the SW line covers very well. All I want is a paint that can guarantee full coverage in two coats. Benjamin Moore Aura is so costly, though...


 i feel the same way about the sw line. was a diehard on promar line a few yrs. back till i had issues with it not hiding 2 coats over a top quailty tinted primer underbody and this was lite colors and u could see right through it! i contacted sw and he ask me what size nap cover i was using which was 3\8s and his answer 2 me was use a thicker nap 4 better hide. i love the looks of a smooth wall and dont care 4 the looks of the stipple texture left by heavier naps.if i would have wanted that i would have purchased textured paint. i ran into a valspar dealer that told me that the chemist that made promar line crossed over to them and is now making their contractor line paints. lately i think all the chemist have flew the coop.superpaint seems 2 have a kryptonite additive and duration made during the breaks! Sher-Win or Sure Loss? all jokes aside i still a user of duration in and out. just takes added coat.


----------



## tntpainting (Apr 3, 2008)

Swp wood classics with a little flotrol otherwise it sets up like elmers glue LOL but its a damn GOOD PRODUCT


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

aaapaintingcolorado said:


> I officially would like to end this thread. Sherwin Williams contacted me with the MSDS info of the old Promar and the new Promar cans. They have removed some titanium dioxide and replaced it with an acrylic resin which has reduced its coverage capabilities. No water has been added, but coverage has suffered due to reduction of the titanium dioxide. Time to change to a new product - maybe superpaint and/or 200 zero. Problem officially resolved.


That would explain the reduction in price

Research EVOQUE


----------



## A+HomeWork (Dec 10, 2010)

*super paint costs*

I too, am not happy with pm200 any more, but super paint is a big jump. Do they still have classic 99? Cashmere? 

No BM dealer within 70 miles. Does any contractor use Lowe's paint lines who can say they are happy with it?

I intend to stay with SW on Duration products, but not every one wants to pay that for general painting and I need an alternative.


----------



## sage (Apr 29, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Yeah, would never consider 200 on trim. I have recently used the 0 voc acrylic pro industrial from SW and liked how quickly it set up, and has great adhesion. We were just rolling flush doors though, not super high end. The solo was nice but didn't cover great. Have been using Advance a lot lately, for brush and roll trim. Still haven't sprayed it. A 1/4 roller makes it look sprayed. Nice.


 
So the Advance is on the west coast; I did a "product testing" for this product last year. Yesterday the store manager was showing me the new 2012 products and SoLo was shown. I believe the "Quali-Craft" by S/W is the same product as SoLo.

Sage
N E North Carolina


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

A+HomeWork said:


> I too, am not happy with pm200 any more, but super paint is a big jump. Do they still have classic 99? Cashmere?
> 
> No BM dealer within 70 miles. Does any contractor use Lowe's paint lines who can say they are happy with it?
> 
> I intend to stay with SW on Duration products, but not every one wants to pay that for general painting and I need an alternative.


Yes sw still carries cashmere. I'm not sure about 99 I dont think so. I know they dont carry 99 ceiling paint has been replaced by Brillance.If you use to like Promar200 you might try the contractor 2000 paints at Lowes.It performs just as well as the old 200 line.Since the Sw chemist switched over to Valspar paints you can tell.Reasonly priced also.The only thing you have to be aware of is who is mixing it for you.


----------

